# Mink hunting



## Izzywizz (10 May 2011)

I saw some lovely photos of a pack of mink hounds recently, and thought it might be quite fun to go out with them.

Could some body explain how it all works, times, days, what happens, whether they welcome followers and if they charge cap etc? I do a lot of (fox/drag)hunting but don't know much a bout the mink hounds.

Thank you!


----------



## combat_claire (10 May 2011)

Minkhound packs normally hunt from April to September, most packs meet on Saturdays around 11/12pm although some packs do still have mid-week meets. Very similar to foxhounds in that we meet at the designated time for a drink and some cake, before setting off to start the draw. 

Hounds will be put into the river, then as required under the Hunting Act 2004 we will either hunt a trail, rats or flush a mink to guns. We can also use terriers underground where shooting interests are threatened by mink predation. The draws vary in length, but usually the end is reached at around 4pm. Transport will then be arranged back to the meet where you can change clothes if you have got wet or dirty and then go in for tea/drinks at a local pub. 

The pace is a lot slower than foxhounds or beagles and everyone follows on foot. This makes it much easier to appreciate houndwork. We also tend to have smaller packs of around 10 couple so it becomes easier to really get to know the individual hounds. There are also more opportunities to start whipping in than there might be with a mounted pack. 

Caps are charged and are usually between £5-£10 depending on the pack.

You don't say where you are based, but here is a link to our website:

http://www.freewebs.com/easterncountiesmh/index.html


----------



## Izzywizz (10 May 2011)

Amazing thank you. very helpful.

Are there people about who will let me ask numpty questions? I quite like to know what is going on so therefore like to ask questions.

I'm based in Gloucestershire so was thinking the 3 counties. 

I'm not super fit either, but quite happy going for a good walk, but def not a run, is it mainly walking? 

When the hounds 'find' do they run like fox hounds or is it a much shorter distance?

Do the 'field' get involved? ie getting in the river or is it more spectating?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## combat_claire (10 May 2011)

People will always be willing to answer questions and explain what is going on. The field have the luxury of being able to walk at whatever pace suits them. Some like to be up the front, other prefer to bimble at the back. Only the hunt staff usually end up running! 

When hounds find the aim is to flush it so they will usually run short distances up and down the river trying to achieve this and in some cases to pick up the scent again. Because it is in water it is slower paced but still quite frantic. 

The field are encouraged to get involved, this usually involves 'watching the water' when mink are known to be about. Generally we try to make sure the field get the easier terrain and attempt to keep you dry, but sometimes it is necessary to wade across the river. After you have been following for a while there are usually opportunities to get more involved with the pack and take on an amateur staff role. I was invited to wear whip in and then wear uniform at the start of my second season. I've now just started my 4th season as a whipper-in. If you take on this role then you will find yourself getting a lot wetter (sometimes unintentionally!) but I wouldn't swap it for anything! 

Any other questions just holloa. These answers are only based on what we do, the Three Counties may be different.


----------



## Izzywizz (10 May 2011)

Combat_claire thank you soo much, super helpful!

I will try and find a website for the 3 counties or try a Somerset pack.

Sounds quite fun to go and follow, so will try and find a pack and a free Saturday and go along.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## combat_claire (10 May 2011)

This may help as not all packs are as tech savvy as the Eastern Counties!!

http://www.bailyshuntingdirectory.com/directory/hunting_in_England_minkhounds.php

I should add that due to the nature of the terrain, mink hound countries tend to be massive as we need to include major stretches of rivers. For example we cover Essex, Suffolk, Hertfordshire, Norfolk and a bit of Cambridgeshire which is hunted by roughly 8 foxhound packs! There may be a bit of travelling involved if you seriously get the bug!


----------



## welshie1982 (10 May 2011)

I used to hunt with the border counties mink hounds as a child.  everyone was so friendly and it was a great day out.  Im sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Orangehorse (10 May 2011)

Ha, ha - we had a mink hound pack locally.  First no-one could find the meet so it was about an hour late before everyone turned up.  when they went to first draw one couple of hounds rushed off in the opposite direction, hotly pursued by a member of the field (new drafts - I wonder why).

The did work down the water and then there was the sound of hounds and the sight of about 3 foxes bursting out of a wood.  I think I gave up then and went home for lunch.

I saw a small hound trailer further along this particular stream about a month ago and guessed that they must be out somewhere, but they didn't notify us and the stream runs quite a long way through our farm.

I saw a mink skipping across the main road,so they are about.


----------



## combat_claire (11 May 2011)

I'm not sure it is very fair to judge mink hounds on the basis of one day. It would be a bit like going out on a poor morning of autumn hunting and then on that basis declaring that hunting with all packs of foxhounds was complete rubbish. Not all days will be exciting - we have the same problems with scent that a mounted pack will have to struggle with, occasional temptations of riots and difficult draws where things do not go to plan. 

Due to the fact that we draw rivers, some of the meets can be quite tricky to locate. The key is to use an OS map rather than relying on Twatnav to get you there. For some of the more awkward starts to the draw.

We also take on drafts from other packs, particularly where the hound in question is too old to keep up with the mounted packs. It gives them a new lease of life with a more gentle level of exertion.  These are generally very successful, but there will be a few weeks where they get used to the career change. We have one who has just joined us, yes he did spend a lot of time on the bank, but he is gradually taking the plunge and learning his new role.


----------

